

Reasons for Transitioning to Vim (from eclipse/notepad) - what do you think? - TalGalili
http://www.r-bloggers.com/reasons-for-transitioning-to-vim-bringing-latex-r-sweave-and-more-under-one-roof/

======
PilotPirx
I think that vim/emacs against the rest of world question is becoming
unbelievably boring. For on, we all have heard those arguments over and over
again, so no reason to write another blog post about it.<br /> Vim is fast?
Great. How fast are you guys typing while you code? For me there is always
enough time, to switch to the mouse. Plus I nearly never use any of those
great automatic formatting features all those vim people talk about. Tab key
works for me. (Though some editors are really bad here, so I avoid them or
turn auto formatting off)<br /> Maybe I'm just a slow programmer, but I mostly
type a few lines of code, then think again if that's right, often enough
compile and run. There is just no time to be saved for me by smart keyboard
shortcuts. Sorry...<br /> Though some knowledge of Vim is helpful in case you
don't have access to a gui. So I can use vim good enough, to edit some config
scripts and for similar tasks.

